# Holiday Sale - 15% OFF



## Dave Martell (Dec 1, 2013)

From today through Jan 1st, 2014, we're running a *15% OFF* holiday sale on all stones, diamond plates, and misc items within our store.

Enter coupon code "*HolidaySale*" at checkout to receive the sale discount.

This coupon can be used as many times as you like during this time frame. Please feel free to share with your loved ones looking to buy you a gift. :wink:


*JapaneseKnifeSharpeningStore.com*


----------



## jvanis (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks much


----------



## ramenlegend (Dec 2, 2013)

woooo! i can finally pull the trigger on that stone holder and not be concerned about shipping cost! thanks dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 13, 2013)

Ordering now will get it to you in time for Christmas.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 29, 2013)

Only 3 days left!


----------



## eighteesix (Jan 2, 2014)

dang i just missed it.


----------

